# [SOLVED] problem with network

## MiChaSSs

Hi,

Unfortunately recently when i'm downloading files from LAN/Internet or even just surfing the i-net my connection freezes, and i keep getting this error message. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
> 
> 

 

I can't even ping my router which is in my LAN. When this error occurs while downloading the file, i can't ping any domain, but the file will download properly, but next download is not possible.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
> ...

 

and i'm using 

 *Quote:*   

> net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.8

 

with vram flag enabled. I also tried to change my kernel version, but it doesn't help either. In my opinion errors are not cause by drivers. I didn't have any problems with my eth0 before, after doing emerge --update --deep --newuse world it started to crash ;/ Do you have any ideas how can i fix it? Regards Michal  :Smile: Last edited by MiChaSSs on Wed Dec 05, 2007 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Is the NIC sharing an IRQ with anything?  Also, if you don't have it installed, emerge ethtool, then post the output of "ethtool eth0".  Another question: is the default route set correctly?

----------

## MiChaSSs

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Is the NIC sharing an IRQ with anything?

 

How can i check it?

Output of ethtool:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # ethtool eth0
> 
> Settings for eth0:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # ifconfig eth0
> 
> eth0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0
> ...

 

Do you have any idea what can i do to fix it? Thanks for your help, Michal  :Smile: 

----------

## didymos

 *MiChaSSs wrote:*   

>  *didymos wrote:*   Is the NIC sharing an IRQ with anything? 
> 
> How can i check it?
> 
> 

 

cat /proc/interrupts

Also, for the route info, post the output of "route".  What make/model of motherboard is this? Or is it a laptop?  Lastly, post the output of "emerge --info".

----------

## MiChaSSs

 *Quote:*   

> laptop / # cat /proc/interrupts
> 
>             CPU0
> 
>   0:      43424  local-APIC-edge-fasteoi   timer
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop / # route
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)
> ...

 

It's a laptop Fujitsu Siemens AMILO L1310G. Do you have any idea what's wrong?

----------

## didymos

So, what has the 192.168.0.1 address?  A router, or DSL modem, etc.?

Also, try adding "noapic" to the kernel line in grub.conf, reboot, and see if you can reproduce the errors. Oh, and if you have problems with devices not working with "noapic", add "irqpoll" as well and give it another shot.

----------

## MiChaSSs

192.168.0.1 is my router  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r4
> 
> root (hd0,6)
> ...

 

adding noapic and irqpoll fixed my problem !  :Smile:  thanks a lot !!  :Smile:  could you now explane me what you fixed by adding this commands to grub.conf ? Big thanks again !!  :Smile:  I really appreciate your help  :Smile: 

----------

